# Thank you, Harvey (Harvey Chute appreciation)



## KGGiarratano (Aug 14, 2013)

I haven't seen a thread on this and I'm gutted to even have to write this, but Harvey's wife posted on her blog that Harvey has entered hospice. He has stage 4 cancer. You can see the post here: http://www.carriesgonnawrite.blogspot.com/2015/08/just-quick-note-to-let-you-know-that.html

Harvey is a good soul, a very kind man, and I just wanted to take a moment to thank him. I met him through Red Adept Publishing and he has been a supportive friend ever since. He guided me to KBoards, and by doing so, helped me find my tribe. After reading all the threads here about indie publishing, I felt energized about my writing career in a way I had never felt before. I'm indebted to Harvey.

_Harvey, the founder of KindleBoards which became KBoards died September 25, 2015. Read his obituary here:
http://molesfarewelltributes.com/tribute/details/1229/Harvey_Chute/obituary.html#tribute-start_


----------



## Nick Endi Webb (Mar 25, 2012)

Kboards is where I've met some of my best friends, and is directly responsible for turning my writing hobby into a career. He's a good man, and I will always be in his debt for giving us kboards. From the bottom of my heart, thank you, Harvey. My life has been forever changed for the better because of you.


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

So very sorry to hear this!  Harvey, positive thoughts and wishes coming your way. Best to you and your wife.


----------



## Harvey Click (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Thank you, Harvey, for all the hard work you've put into this site. God bless.


----------



## Julz (Oct 30, 2014)

Sending lots of prayers for Harvey and his family. I'm not sure what to say other than to add to the thank you. Kboards has changed me as a writer and a person and I'll forever be grateful for that.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2015)

Harvey, I've complained about the board now and then.  Yet, here I am.  This place is an invaluable resource for authors, and I thank you from the bottom of my heart.

I'm very sorry about your condition, and I'm keeping you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

I'm really saddened to hear this. Thank you, Harvey, for creating and continuing Kboards. As a writer, I really appreciate this community. I've made some great friends here as well as found people who have helped me along the way, going from barely any sales to becoming a full time writer. This is one of my favorite writing communities, and I can't thank you enough. My prayers go out to you and your family. God bless you all.


----------



## 60169 (May 18, 2012)

Harvey is so rare in this internet age - calm, reasoned, fair, never seeming to give into hyperbole. You've created something wonderful here for so many. 

I can only say, "Thank you." Sincerely.


----------



## Randall Wood (Mar 31, 2014)

No words. Would not be where I am today without Harvey and Kboards. 

Pulling for you my friend, I can't thank you enough.


----------



## CassieL (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks to Harvey for creating such a wonderful place for all us writers and being here for us until the end.  And hugs and support to his wife.  Having been through hospice with a loved one in recent years, it's a terrible thing to go through but they do an amazing job of making it as peaceful and comfortable as they can.


----------



## My_Txxxx_a$$_Left_Too (Feb 13, 2014)

I can only add my sincerest thanks to you as well. Thank you, Harvey! My thoughts are with you and your family and I'm saddened by the news.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I just want to add my thanks, Harvey. This site has played a large role in changing my life by providing a place for so many of us to come and share ideas. Sending positive thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey hasn't quite kept it a secret, but he's been clear that he didn't want his life since his diagnosis to be about the cancer, so he's not spoken of it much.

His eldest daughter is getting married September 12th, so I know Harvey and his family would appreciate all the prayers and positive energy you can send that he'll feel well and strong enough to walk with her down the aisle.

I know your thoughts will mean a lot to them.

Betsy


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

Randall Wood said:


> No words. Would not be where I am today without Harvey and Kboards.
> 
> Pulling for you my friend, I can't thank you enough.


Exactly this. I know that I would not be where I am if it weren't for all the wonderful advice and encouragement provided by Kboards and its members.

Sending thoughts of love and strength to you, Harvey, so you can be there for your daughter and all your family.


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

:-(  I'm so sorry.  

Positive thoughts and prayers...


----------



## KelliWolfe (Oct 14, 2014)

Thank you, Harvey.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm sending whatever good vibes I can your way, Harvey. I add my thanks to you for creating this place. KBoards was not only instrumental in launching my career as a writer; it's also the place where I met many dear friends.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury (Jan 30, 2011)

When I started out in 2011, Kindle Boards was my rock. Thank you, Harvey, for helping to make it so.


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

You can do it, Harvey! (making the wedding) Your time, friendship, and kindness has changed so many lives. Kboards is a fount of knowledge for readers and authors alike, and you were instrumental in fostering the growth of ebook adoption and creation, just by heading this wonderful community here. You are an amazing person and I completely understand living your life on your terms. I hope your daughter has a wonderful wedding and that you and your family are cloaked in love and peace at this time. 

Hugs and kisses and please know we all thank you so very deeply from the bottom of our hearts. The world will be less without Harvey.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Wow. I am so sorry to hear this. KBoards is a very special place that he created. I never met him, but none the less he helped make me a success through these boards. I am so sorry that he and his family have to go through this.


----------



## S.R. Booth (Oct 6, 2013)

KBoards it such a wonderful supportive site. Thank you for providing such a rare, helpful place. Praying for you and your family.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

I'll be praying a Novena for you and your family, Harvey. You mean so much to us.


----------



## Chrisbwritin (Jan 28, 2014)

<3 Thank you for your immeasurable contribution to the indie writing community, Harvey. Godspeed.


----------



## Shei Darksbane (Jan 31, 2015)

Oh no! That's so sad. :c

Is there anything we can do? Do we have info needed so we could send some help for his family?


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Positive thoughts sent to Harvey and his family. Harvey is a wonderful person and I'm kind of lost for words at the moment...


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm awfully sorry to hear this. 

Sending good vibes and positive thoughts to Harvey and his family.


----------



## CherieMarks (Oct 10, 2011)

Life is all about the connections you make, and Harvey has lived a connected life.


----------



## PermaStudent (Apr 21, 2015)

Harvey, Kboards led me out of a dark place in my life.  Thank you for creating it and connecting so many people in a positive and uplifting place.  Thoughts and prayers are with you and your loved ones.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Shei Darksbane said:


> Oh no! That's so sad. :c
> 
> Is there anything we can do? Do we have info needed so we could send some help for his family?


I'll make sure Harvey and Carrie know about this thread. I do think, good people that they are, that they have a very strong web of friends around them who are helping them--but the prayers and kind words will mean a lot to them.

I also think continuing to strive to keep KBoards the positive, kind, nurturing place that is Harvey's vision will make him happy. Pass it on!

Betsy


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Sending all my best wishes to you, Harvey, and I wanted to add my thanks to the chorus. I've been on Kboards since January 2011 and it's still the place I come to learn about the indie publishing world.


----------



## Desert Rose (Jun 2, 2015)

Thank you, Harvey. I never would have considered writing as a viable career without Writers' Cafe and Kboards, and the community you helped foster.


----------



## AkBee (Aug 24, 2012)

Very few people ever manage the magnitude of good in life that is to share themselves with others and lift those others on their tide. 
Harvey has done that here. 
Let us all lift him up now. 
I pray for peace and relief, love and understanding, strength and goodness, a glorious wedding for his daughter where her father walks her proudly down the aisle.


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

I've come to add my thanks and prayers to Harvey and his family. Pulling for you, Harvey, that you will get your wish.

I too have met many good friends and pals through KBoards/the old K Cafe. I'm sad today I'm going to lose one of them.


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

Thank you Harvey, for making this board. ((((((((((((((((((((big hug)))))))))))))))))))))))) I'm in awe at the time you gave and the way you cared about all of us. Praying for you and your family.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm quite sure that my launch into self-publishing in 2012 would have been a whole lot rougher without Kboards.
I owe much of what I've learned to the opportunity Harvey and his team have given us here - not just an incredible source of information but also a  largely peaceful and supportive forum, led with great competence. Kboards, specifically the Writers' Cafe. is highly regarded and I think that Harvey's even-handed guidance has much to do with keeping this place focused on the mission.
Thank you, I wish you all the best.


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

Adding my heartfelt thanks and prayers for your strength on your daughter's wedding day. Your silent strength has been remarkable as well as your kindness. Godspeed.


----------



## A Woman&#039;s Place Is In The Rebellion (Apr 28, 2011)

Sending more positive thoughts your way, Harvey. Thank you for infusing this place with your wonderful spirit.


----------



## Carborundorum (Jan 24, 2015)

Thank you thank you, Harvey. I don't know the details of how you started this place, but hope you know how many people it's helped.
Sending positive thoughts to you and your family, so that you can walk your daughter down that aisle.


----------



## Thisiswhywecan&#039;thavenicethings (May 3, 2013)

Hugs and healing light to Harvey. I may not post here a lot but I'm very thankful for the resource.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Harvey doesn't 'speak' much here on Kboards but he's always pleasant and positive.  If good vibes can help, he's certainly got a ton of them heading his way.


----------



## Joshua Dalzelle (Jun 12, 2013)

This is heartbreaking news... Prayers and positive thought for him and his family.


----------



## TessOliver (Dec 2, 2010)

I can honestly say I've visited this board every day since August of 2010. I've learned so much here. Thank you, Harvey, for your incredible contribution to the indie book world. 

Sending good thoughts and wishes your way.


----------



## DawnLee (Aug 17, 2014)

Harvey, thank you so much, for the access to knowledge and support that changed my life, and the lives of my children. I am in your debt. My family will be praying for peace, joy, and strength to everyone in your family, and a beautifully complete wedding for your daughter.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Harvey...I am so grateful that KBoards exists. It's helped me get my books published, and made them better. More importantly, it's indirectly led to me finding an awesome cover artist, gettting retweeted by an R&B singer, making a librarian smile and causing an author I respect a lot to joke with me. It led to one of my MCs almost getting adopted by a sasquatch. And it's a community where I feel at home, no matter how prawny I am and how much I might screw up.

Thank you, Harvey. Sending every good thought I have to you and your family.


----------



## Clementine (Jun 12, 2015)

My best to Harvey and his family. I'll be hoping with everything in me that he feels up to walking his daughter down the aisle. I know that must mean so much to all of them. So very sorry to hear that they're having to deal with any of this sadness.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Harvey hasn't quite kept it a secret, but he's been clear that he didn't want his life since his diagnosis to be about the cancer, so he's not spoken of it much.
> 
> His eldest daughter is getting married September 12th, so I know Harvey and his family would appreciate all the prayers and positive energy you can send that he'll feel well and strong enough to walk with her down the aisle.
> 
> ...


You'll make that wedding day, Harvey. Fathers and daughters. It's a very special relationship and like my father, I know there isn't anything you wouldn't do for your daughter.

When my dad was dying, the docs all said he wasn't going to last 24 hours. My cousin told them he knew his daughter was coming and he'd wait for me. They all patted her on the shoulder and looked at her like she was delusional. It took me a few days to get there but he waited and gave me a few days more with him.

Of course, you're not a stubborn, hard-headed Italian like my father, but I'll loan you some of that olive oil strength that he had and passed on to me.

One way or the other, you'll walk down that aisle with your daughter and she'll know it and treasure that memory forever.


----------



## Joe M (May 23, 2015)

Strength to you. Prayers and thoughts and Thank you.

Sent from my LG-F410S using Tapatalk


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I don't know if I would have written my second book without Harvey's KB. I was naive and lost and this place gave me direction and hope and friends. What more can anyone ask?

Thank you, Harvey. Thank you for everything.


----------



## wilsonharp (Jun 5, 2012)

I add my prayers to the others. You have built a refuge for so many. Thank you.


----------



## DJ Edwardson (Mar 15, 2013)

So sorry to hear this. I pray that God will give him strength in the days ahead. If it is the Lord's will I pray he'll heal Harvey and if not, that he'll be granted as much time as possible to be with his friends and family.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Most good people bring greater happiness to their family and friends; a far smaller number also bring greater happiness to thousands of people they'll never meet. Harvey is one of the latter. I can't think of too many people who've done so much to help a bunch of oddball strangers realize their hearts' dreams. Thank you, Harvey. You're a great writer and a great human being.


----------



## Vivi_Anna (Feb 12, 2011)

All the love and support to you Harvey and to your family.


----------



## Avis Black (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm very sorry to hear the news.  I'm grateful for all the work he's done on Kindleboards, and my sympathy goes out to Harvey and his family.


----------



## LG Castillo (Jun 28, 2012)

Sending positive energy to you and your family. Thank you for all you've done for the indie author community.


----------



## vlmain (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you, Harvey, for all that you have done and have given to this community.


----------



## Usedtoposthere (Nov 19, 2013)

All my best to you and your family at this time. I hope very much that you will be able to walk your daughter down the aisle, but remember that you will always be in her heart.


----------



## katrina46 (May 23, 2014)

Wow, this place changed my life so much. I really didn't think there was anything I could do to sell a book until I found these boards. I feel like I owe him so much, so I'll give him my prayers.


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear this!

Thank you, Harvey. I've only dealt with you briefly, but you made it such a pleasant experience. I always loved looking at that quote in your profile as well  I'm wishing you and your family strength at this difficult time.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you for Kboards, Harvey, and thank you for being you. Healing thoughts and prayers going out to you and your family.


----------



## James R Wells (May 21, 2015)

Harvey came to our writer's group to tell us about KBoards just a few months ago. He spun a funny yarn about the humble origins of KBoards and then showed us ways we could participate in the board. I signed up within a day.

With best wishes to Harvey for a peaceful journey,


----------



## C.F. (Jan 6, 2011)

I've been a member here since January of 2011. I've learned so much in that time. I can't imagine what my life would be like if this place didn't exist. It's where I learned that I could live out my dream of being a writer. It's where I've met some of my best friends. So many of the good things in my life I can trace back to this forum. I don't know if I would have ever made the transition from dreaming to actually becoming a published author if it hadn't been for this place. Thank you, Harvey, from the bottom of my heart. I really don't have the words to adequately express my thanks. My thoughts are with you and your family. I wish you peace.


----------



## carolexi (Aug 31, 2014)

Thank you, Harvey, for changing the lives of so many.  Prayers and thanks and anything else that may make this journey easier for you. What an impact you've made on the world!

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

My thoughts are with you, Harvey. And thank you from the bottom of my heart for everything you've done for us


----------



## Marina Finlayson (May 2, 2014)

Though I've never met you, you changed my life, Harvey. I would never have been able to self-publish my books without the support and education of kboards, and I'm not the only person who can say that. Thank you for all you have done for so many people. God bless you.


----------



## Rich Amooi (Feb 14, 2014)

Thank you, thank you, thank you.    Harvey, you're one of the main reasons why I'm a full-time writer today. I learned so much from this place before I published my first book and I'm still learning to this day. I've read post after post after post and you and Kboards will always have a special place in my heart. Sending you thoughts of peace and comfort and crossing my fingers you will be there for the wedding.   

With gratitude,

Rich


----------



## PatriceFitz (Jan 8, 2011)

Harvey:

Thank you for all you've done here, for so many of us.  What a wonderful place you've helped build, which in turn brought creativity and joy into the world through all the books nurtured by the support on KBoards.

I wish you peace.


----------



## Moist_Tissue (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you Harvey! This place is one of the best moderated forums on the web, and I greatly appreciate that you created it. I hope you will be able to walk with your daughter.


----------



## elizabethsade (Feb 3, 2015)

Dragovian said:


> Thank you, Harvey. I never would have considered writing as a viable career without Writers' Cafe and Kboards, and the community you helped foster.


I fully agree with this. Finding this place changed my life - I went from thinking writing wasn't possible, to yes, it was. And it will be, thanks to Kboards.

Thank you, Harvey. I hope that you will be able to walk your daughter down the aisle. Good thoughts are going your way!


----------



## My Dog&#039;s Servant (Jun 2, 2013)

Harvey,
There are few in this world who can say they have made such a huge difference for the better in so many people's lives. You are one of those amazing few. 

Thank you for creating a place that is a welcoming, inspiring home to dreamers from all around the world.

May you and your family celebrate your daughter's wedding with much joy and laughter.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you for all you've done for the indie community, Harvey. The things I've learned on KB and the friendships I've made here have changed my life - and that couldn't have happened if you hadn't made it possible. I'm sending prayers and good thoughts your way.

I don't know if you remember this pic of KBoards members from Christmas 2012 but I think it's a nice reminder of the good times and the sense of community you created here.


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

So, so sorry to hear this. Harvey, you created a wonderful community here, and I'm one of many who would never have been able to do what I've done without this place. Thinking about you and your family.


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

Ten thousand positive thoughts for Harvey, and a truckload full of hugs for everyone needing one.


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

So very sorry to hear that you are ill, Harvey. Wishing you and your family nothing but best going forward.


----------



## EmmaS (Jul 15, 2014)

Sending hopeful wishes and so much gratitude. Thank you for giving so many of us a home.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Thank you for all the friends I've found here, Harvey.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

All my best wishes to you and your family, Harvey. This place has been a godsend to so many people. Thank you for what you've created.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Thank you, Harvey. Thank you for giving indie writers a community where we were welcomed on your Kboards. My thoughts are with you and your family. You are a legend! An Indie publishing first-ballot, Hall of Famer!


----------



## G.L. Snodgrass (Aug 12, 2014)

Thank You Harvey. You have made a great difference in so many lives. Keep positive thoughts


----------



## Jos Van Brussel (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks for creating these boards Harvey, and for being such a great person. Be well.


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are with you, Harvey.  

Thank you for all you have done for the indie community.  My journey to self-publishing would have been so much harder without this wonderful place you've created.


----------



## kimberlyloth (May 15, 2014)

Oh man. Tears. I had no idea. 

Thank you Harvey for giving us a place to learn and grow. I don't where I'd be without this place.


----------



## Mark Dawson (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks, Harvey, and I hope the wedding is amazing. Kboards played a key part in my indie education and I continue to learn here every day. You are a class act, sir, and I wish you much joy and happiness.


----------



## JRHenderson (Dec 4, 2011)

The former England rugby team captain, Will Carling, was once asked what it took to be a good captain. His reply is burned into my brain: _"A good captain simply creates the environment in which his people can succeed."_

I thought about that long and hard, because it seemed to me that it doesn't just apply to being the best captain of a sports team. It applies to the best parents or best teachers who create an environment in which their children can succeed. It applies to the best company managers who create an environment in which their staff can succeed. The most inspirational figures from history are remembered for trying to create an environment in which those around them could succeed. It applies to just about anyone. It seems that being the best _human_ you can be is somehow linked to creating an environment in which others can succeed.

You can probably see where I'm going with this.

We've lost count of the number of people who've learned to succeed in The Writers' Cafe. Writing careers have been born or resurrected thanks to this place. People who were struggling to pay the bills or keep a roof above their heads are now flourishing thanks to the help they received here. Countless readers have enjoyed books that would never have seen the light of day, if it hadn't been for the Writers' Cafe.

So you did an amazing thing, Harvey. You created an environment in which people succeeded beyond their wildest dreams.


----------



## -alex- (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you, Harvey. A lot of authors (and future authors) would not be where they are today without this place. The boards are incredible and invaluable!

You have helped a lot of people achieve their dreams!

My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you, Harvey, for everything you've done for us.

Sending you prayers and best wishes.  I hope your health allows you to walk your daughter down the aisle.  xx


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm so very sorry to hear this. Harvey, you and your loved ones will be in my thoughts and prayers. Thank you for all your work in creating KBoards, and for your unfailing kindness and patience.


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

Without Kboards, I don't think I would have self published at all. I definitely wouldn't have done it half as well! Thank you, Harvey for creating an environment where so many people could make friends and share knowledge. Thinking of you and your family.


----------



## GoneToWriterSanctum (Sep 13, 2014)

Prayers going up to you and yours, Harvey.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Thank you for Kboards. Finding it made my Kindle all the better and richer.

Thank you for being the best author I ever worked with.

Thank you for the gift of Stone and Silt, and allowing me to play a part in shaping it.

Thank you for the lessons on the nature of love and family contained in S & S. Your love of your girls was evident!

Thank you for our conversations -- both in the notes of the Word document, and on the phone.

Thank you for being such a wonderful, kind person.

I am better for having known you.

And I can't seem to share the Youtube video in a pretty way. 






_Fixed--it was the "https". --Betsy_


----------



## Christine_C (Jun 29, 2014)

So sorry to hear to hear this. Thank you Harvey--this site is an amazing resource and has been game changing for us.


----------



## Evan of the R. (Oct 15, 2013)

I like Harvey. 

Thanks for making this wonderful resource. You've helped a lot of people!


----------



## 75845 (Jan 1, 1970)

Best wishes Harvey to you and your family at this time mingled sorrow and joy. May it be a great wedding.


----------



## Jordan Rivet (Jan 13, 2015)

This place is such a wealth of information and inspiration. Thank you, Harvey, for everything you've done for all of us. Sending prayers and good thoughts to you and your family!


----------



## doolittle03 (Feb 13, 2015)

I was waiting for "one day" to post my heartfelt thanks to Harvey, Ann and Betsy and the generous writers on this board who literally improve my life every day with their humour, wisdom, courage and spirit.
Lesson learned that "one day" could pass me by.... Thank you, Harvey. There won't be a dry eye in the house when you walk your daughter down the aisle. 
Thank you, everyone, for embracing the spirit of "the tribe" and sharing your experiences. When I stumbled in here discouraged and at the end of my rope, I had 3 books. I now have 20 and another coming out this week. I make a modest income from my writing. JR Henderson's post summed it up beautifully. You are a hell of a Captain, Harvey.


----------



## Victoria LK (Jan 31, 2014)

Prayers for both Harvey and his family. And a heartfelt thank you for kboards. I've learned from many here and made some good friends that I never would have if not for this forum. Strength and peace to get you through, Harvey.


----------



## rachelmedhurst (Jun 25, 2014)

Thank you for all that you are, Harvey, from the bottom of my heart. xxxxx


----------



## Anna Drake (Sep 22, 2014)

My prayers go out to you and your family. You created something special here that has helped a great many of us. Thank you.


----------



## 60865 (Jun 11, 2012)

I seldom come by anymore but I wanted to send very special thoughts.


----------



## N R Hairston (Oct 5, 2014)

Thank you, Harvey. You've created such a great place here and I really don't know where I'd be if I hadn't found it.  I lurked here a few years before I  finally joined, but I'm so glad I did. My thoughts are with you and your family doing this difficult  time.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Thank you Harvey, for this important place.

I'm sending you a room full of angels.

Regarding the wedding, you dont have to stand there, holding yourself up. All you have to do is ask inside your head, and ArcAngels Michael and Raphael will hold you up.

I dont know if you are open to the spiritual side of healing, but if you are, I'm happy to help if I can. My other job is as an energy healer. Cancer has its own issues attached (something eating you, symbolically speaking), so energy healing is only part of what needs to be done. I'm happy to help with both ends of it if you're open to it. 
If not, forget I mentioned anything.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2015)

Thank you for KBoards, I owe you. This place is invaluable.


----------



## cecilia_writer (Dec 28, 2010)

Thank you Harvey for building such a great forum. I hope the family wedding will bring some smiles to all.


----------



## jenminkman (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear this! I echo what all the other people on here have said: my author life wouldn't be the same without Kboards, and you've kept this place going and inspired us all. Praying for the best...!


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Wow. Thinking of you, Harvey.


----------



## 80593 (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear this. My prayers and good wishes go out to Harvey and his family.


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you, Harvey. Your contribution has meant so much to so many authors, including me.


----------



## Gina Black (Mar 15, 2011)

Harvey, thank you so much for the safe place you've made here--a positive outpost on the internet, where writers help other writers. I'm sending you all the good thoughts for making it to the wedding.


----------



## sandarr (Mar 8, 2014)

Thank you Harvey, for the hard work and dedication to KB that has taught so many of us daily so many things about indie publishing. Prayers, strength and peace for Harvey and family during this difficult time.


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

Thank you Harvey for creating one of the best places on the internet for writers to gather and share their ideas, loves, dreams, humor, and success. It is an amazing contribution to the good side of the web. I don't think I'd be where I am as a self-published author if it wasn't for this board! Thank you so much again! The community you helped bring together means so much to me as a support now. Please take care and fight this thing. You're strong! You're fierce! We love you here. Please take care! Sending lots of positive healing energy and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you, Harvey.


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you for all the many things you've done for us, Harvey. I'm so glad you got to publish your book.


----------



## Julia Kent (Oct 31, 2013)

Thank you so very much for all you've done, Harvey. May you go forward in peace and light.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about this! Thanks, Harvey - without you and the other folks at Kindleboards "back in the day," I probably wouldn't be where I am now...


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Bless you, Harvey, this site made my career possible.


----------



## SkyScribe (Aug 18, 2014)

Thank you, Harvey. Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2015)

This is a place that has made dreams come true. Thank you for it and for all you've done for so many.  I pray your daughter's wedding is beautiful and that you're there to enjoy it. So devastated to hear this news and I will be thinking of you and your family.


----------



## ElHawk (Aug 13, 2012)

You're an amazing dude, Harvey. You've done great things to help authors everywhere. That's quite a legacy.


----------



## Overrated (Mar 20, 2015)

My thoughts and good vibes are yours and your family's, Harvey. And my thanks. What an amazing thing you've created in Kboards - I wouldn't be on the path I'm on were it not for this group of people. I am so saddened to read about this, and I'll be thinking of you and your daughter on September 12. 

Love and peace to you and yours.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

My prayers are with Harvey and his family. I know how hard building and maintaining a community is, and he created an incredible place here for authors and readers that's been invaluable for countless people, including myself.


----------



## jlmarten (May 9, 2012)

So sorry to hear this has happened to Harvey. I certainly would have been praying for him all along, but I will be now.

And let me add my thanks for Kboards to the chorus. What would I have done with all those hours spent reading in Writer's Cafe?   The truth is, I got my publishing education here on the boards, and I owe Harvey first and foremost for it, along with so many of you on here, so much wiser and more knowledgeable than I.


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

Praying for a miracle and peace for Harvey and his family. Finding this site has helped so many people, including myself. For that, thanks Harvey!

Cancer sucks...


----------



## Tricia O&#039; (Feb 19, 2013)

Sending prayers. Thank you, Harvey. You have had such an impact on so many lives. Kboards has changed mine forever. Thank you for all you've done. Sending light and love.


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

Keeping Harvey and his family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## banana (Sep 3, 2014)

Oh no. My thoughts are with Harvey and his family.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Harvey is such a special person. He's always been a wonderful force here on KBoards: a calm, positive, encouraging and creative presence. KBoards changed my life and provided a sense of home for me and so many other writers. I'll never forget the awesome video of the Rube Goldberg machine that Harvey made with his family for the ALS Ice Bucket Challenge. I wish Harvey comfort and the joy of walking his daughter down the aisle.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Harvey hasn't quite kept it a secret, but he's been clear that he didn't want his life since his diagnosis to be about the cancer, so he's not spoken of it much.
> 
> His eldest daughter is getting married September 12th, so I know Harvey and his family would appreciate all the prayers and positive energy you can send that he'll feel well and strong enough to walk with her down the aisle.
> 
> ...


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Harvey, if you and your family are reading this thread, I hope you are buoyed and strengthened by the outpouring of love and respect from all of the KBoards members, writers and readers alike.

That you had the foresight to start building this community when Kindles were not yet a household word was a stroke of luck for all of us who have happened along.  Thank you, Harvey.  I pray for comfort and peace for you and your family.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Marilyn Peake said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this. Harvey is such a special person. He's always been a wonderful force here on KBoards: a calm, positive, encouraging and creative presence. KBoards changed my life and provided a sense of home for me and so many other writers. I'll never forget the awesome video of the Rube Goldberg machine that Harvey made with his family for the ALS Ice Bucket Challenge. I wish Harvey comfort and the joy of walking his daughter down the aisle.


How did I miss this video? My grandson did it, but not with Harvey's style.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here you go!


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

Thank you for posting Betsy. 
*Big hug again Harvey and family* great video


----------



## Dobby the House Elf (Aug 16, 2014)

Yep, I definitely wouldn't be at the place I am now as an indie without Harvey. Thanks for everything you've done for us "amateurs"


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Ah, Harvey. How many PMs did we share over happenings on the boards!

Wishing you love and light during this part of your life journey, and a lively and strong wedding day for your daughter, for both of you.

Many many writers, including myself, got our start right here on your boards, and owe you much. The difference you have made is immeasurable.

--Deanna


----------



## sstroble (Dec 16, 2013)

Hang in there, Harvey. Have been battling malignant melanoma and it is scary stuff. But your courage and spirit of keeping on has inspired me to go ahead and try and write about it.


----------



## Magda Alexander (Aug 13, 2011)

Praying that you feel strong enough to walk your daughter down the aisle. Thank you for everything you've done for indie authors. Most of us wouldn't be where we are without the KBoards. God bless.


----------



## Ceinwen (Feb 25, 2014)

Kboards has been such a positive addition to my online life. Harvey thank you so much for giving us a place to learn, share and support each other. My very best wishes for the wedding, I hope it's a wonderful day for all of you.


----------



## Tommy Muncie (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm very sorry to hear about this. I never knew Harvey on here, although we did have one or two lines of correspondence. Regardless, you've built quite a community on the foundations you built and probably achieved a lot else in life besides this. Thank you for everything you've done.


----------



## Donna White Glaser (Jan 12, 2011)

I can't think where I would be with my publishing if it weren't for Kboards, and Harvey is Kboards. Thank you for building and nurturing this community. Prayers for you and your daughter's upcoming marriage.


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

So sad. This is just the worst news. I don't know where I'd be without this wonderful place you created. Sending positive thoughts and wishing you a wonderful wedding.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

You know, Harvey, how there is that old saying, "Behind every successful ___ is a _____"?  A bunch of us were discussing how behind almost all of the hit indie authors that have broken out in this revolution is... you.  All of us credit KBoards, especially in those early days, for being a place we could come to learn and discuss and connect.  If it wasn't for this forum, I know for a fact I would not have the career I have today.  I'd still be sitting in that 6x6 windowless cubicle wondering why my one book hadn't turned into an international bestseller.  I am sure right now your thoughts are on these precious days with your family and friends, but I wanted to let you know that you have fathered a legacy here that will echo for generations.  I'm not talking in hyperbole.  I owe my future and the 70+ years of my copyright to these boards that you created.  This is where everything started.  Know that your existence touched people, changed people, and you made a difference.


----------



## K. D. (Jun 6, 2013)

Awfully sad to hear this. 

gesendet von meinem Galaxy S5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mart (Oct 13, 2012)

So sad to hear this news. When I was just starting out, KBoards was the place I came to almost every day for help and advice, and it's the place I still turn to more than any other. My thoughts are with Harvey and his family.


----------



## jackz4000 (May 15, 2011)

I've got you in my prayers Harvey and I'm hoping you pull through this. So many got their start here over the years and mainly because you took a chance and built KB, then the WC, back when Kindle was a quaint novelty that will never catch on. Kudos to you, my friend.    Happy Trails.


----------



## TwillyJune (May 25, 2012)

God's speed, Harvey! May He line the path of this most spiritual of journey's with angels of kinfolk ready to welcome you home. And thank you for leaving footprints for me to follow. It was your kindness, your generosity, your calmness in the midst of many a storm, and your creativity—the fruits of which resulted in such a wonderful, caring, loving board—which helped me and so many other creative people live out our dreams, and most importantly, provide for our families! 

God Bless you and your family, Betsy and Ann, and all the wonderful members of Kboards who make it a joy, and a comfort for me to read!


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

Harvey, thank you so much for everything you've done for the indie community. Thanks so much for everything you did for me personally. I'm thinking of you.


----------



## Goulburn (May 21, 2014)

I am stunned. I had no idea Harvey was ill. I did know of his kindness. It's obvious he is a a hero in all our eyes. 

Harvey, you are a beautiful person, about the kindest I've met in this business. May the love and prayers of the thousands of authors whose lives you have positively touched help bring you and your family joy and peace. If ever a man has lived his life well in contributing to society, you have, Harvey. Enjoy your private and peaceful time now knowing you have helped many achieve their life's primary goals. I want to add my thanks.


----------



## Jay Allan (Aug 20, 2012)

I had no idea Harvey was ill.

I learned a lot here when I first started.

Best wishes to Harvey and his family.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Harvey, words are truly insufficient to express the depth of my gratitude. This amazing online forum you created, which continues to unite thousands of people from across the globe, has been my cherished refuge and source of knowledge for almost five years.

Please know that your efforts have made a substantial difference in my own life. My publishing path would not have been the same without this valuable resource you envisioned. Your creation and continual development of Kboards has been truly extraordinary!

Many blessings to you and your beautiful family. May you experience joy in each new day and be comforted by light and love as your journey continues. I will always remember your smiling face, courage, devotion, and great kindness.  Peace to you, my friend.


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

Thank you, Harvey. I echo what everyone has said.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm praying for Harvey and family. I hadn't realized Harvey was so ill, and I'm incredibly sad to learn of it.

Harvey, thank you for creating KBoards, and making it the best place on the internet for readers and authors. Thank you for your generosity of spirit. I'm praying you'll have the needed strength and lack of pain to make it down the aisle with your daughter, and enjoy her special day. (((hugs)))


----------



## sarracannon (Apr 19, 2011)

Harvey, I hope you know how much of a difference you have made in so many lives. Definitely in mine. I echo what others have said. This has been a place where I met some of my closest friends. It's a real community that has grown into so much more than just a message board. Thanks for everything you've done.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

This is the best Internet forum I have ever been on. It's such a gift you have given to all of us. 

Thank you, Harvey.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Harvey and Family
I cried when I saw this. I don't know you personally Harvey, but I just wanted to say that your website, this one, has changed my life. If it wasnt for Kboards I would have had to go back to work after my maternity and I would be in an office cubicle day in and day out. Instead, I get to stay at home with my babies, I get to spend all day with them and then work in the evenings. Because it was by coming here that I found the courage to self publish my first book and now I earn enough to support our whole family. So from the bottom of my heart I am sending you light and love to you and your family. Stella xxx


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

I am so sorry to see this. I'm sending shedloads of positive vibes and hugs to Harvey and his family.

Plus many, many thanks for all the hard work involved in running Kboards which has been an invaluable source of info and encouragement to me.

Love, Susan xx


----------



## Kenosha Kid (Jun 23, 2011)

Hands down my favorite digital hangout ever. Thanks so much for creating this space, Harvey, and for being the amazing person you are.


----------



## ScottC (Mar 23, 2012)

My thoughts are with you and your family. Every time I had question, you were always there. You have created one of the greatest sharing forums ever.


----------



## J.J. Thompson (Aug 10, 2013)

If not for Harvey and KBoards, I literally would not have a successful writing career today. I know that I lurk more than I post, but I've absorbed so much information and good advice from this place, all thanks to that amazing man. Best wishes and prayers to you, Harvey, and to your family.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello, all,

I am gratified beyond words by your kind comments. Thank you. I've provided some more details here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,221388.msg3095718.html#msg3095718


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Awww, that's so sad. Harvey, you changed so many lives with Kboards, mine included. Thank you and best wishes on your journey to a better place. Many hugs and kisses to his family who I'm sure will sorely miss him for a very long time.


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

Thank you, Harvey, for kboards. This place and the knowledge here has changed my life.

May God bless you and your family with peace and comfort. I'm praying that you may walk your daughter down the aisle on her wedding day.


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Keeping you in my thoughts, Harvey. Extremely grateful for all you've done. You've built something here that you can be very proud of. You've enabled so many to find their way in a business that can be terribly difficult to navigate, much less succeed in. In that way, you've touched more lives than any one of us has done.

Am praying for the best outcome for you and your family.


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

(((((((((((((((((Big hug Harvey))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

So good to hear from you in person, Harvey! I know we're all keeping you in our thoughts.


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

I've seen this thread title over the past couple of days, but thought it was about a kboards promotion or something. Am gutted to read the news.

Harvey, I just read the post you linked to. You're absolutely amazing and still sounding so very "you".  I've been at kboards since 2012, and your personal interactions and management of kboards have been outstanding, and a lesson to anyone on how to run a large, busy (and often intense) forum.

On a personal level, I wouldn't have been able to do what I've done or meet the writers I've met and befriended if not for kboards, and I know this is true for countless writers here.

May you be there with bells on at your daughter's wedding. I'll be praying along with the rest of kboards for the very best for one of the good 'uns of this world xx


----------



## Claire Frank (Jul 28, 2014)

Wishing you and your family peace, Harvey.


----------



## WDR (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks, Harvey!

You really created something unique here that has helped so many people realize their dream to take their writing to the next level. Because of the guidance and support many beginning writers have found here, it is not presuming to say that you have had a hand in each of their successes. In this, part of your legacy will continue.

–Bill Richards


----------



## LinaG (Jun 18, 2012)

The title says it all. I've wiled away many happy hours on this board, learning and connecting with other writers. Because of it, I actually realized what I could do if I tried. Thanks for creating a free and civil space for sharing knowledge and dreams. When those things connect, amazing things happen. That's what you do Harvey, make amazing things possible.

With gratitude, 

Lina


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm praying for you tonight, Harvey and family.


----------



## Janelle (Apr 12, 2014)

Thank you, Harvey, for creating this amazing community. Sending positive vibes your way for your daughter's wedding tomorrow.


----------



## NS (Jul 8, 2011)

I had no idea! Thank you Harvey for everything.


----------



## Rachel E. Rice (Jan 4, 2014)

Thank you Harvey.


----------



## Gina Black (Mar 15, 2011)

It's wedding day!! I'm hoping--no, I'm seeing in my writer's mind a proud father walking down the aisle with his daughter. In my writer's mind I see him taking the first dance with his daughter because that's what would happen if I were to write this story. 

May it be a beautiful day of love and flowers and pride and joy. Excuse me if I grab a kleenex. I always cry at weddings.


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

Happy Wedding day Harvey and Family.  I hope the day is filled with love and joy for everyone.


----------



## James R Wells (May 21, 2015)

It happens I live in the same town as Harvey, and if the wedding is anywhere near here I can report that it is a stunning, spectacular, crystal clear, see for miles, lighly breezy, warm but not too hot day. It is the perfect day for a wedding.


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Beautiful. I hope someone reports back...


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

Thank you. Sincerely.


----------



## Usedtoposthere (Nov 19, 2013)

It is so wonderful that you've been able to be there for your daughter's wedding. My very best wishes to your entire family. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## NoBlackHats (Oct 17, 2012)

Bless you, Harvey.  You've made my life better.


----------



## Gone Girl (Mar 7, 2015)

Harvey, I hope this was a wonderful day for you and your family. No words are sufficient to express my gratitude for the community you created for us here, and I wish for you a vast amount of peace and love and light.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Mazel tov to your daughter and your whole family, Harvey.


----------



## DGS (Sep 25, 2013)

Thank you Harvey, this forum changed my life for the better.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks,

I'm moved at y'all's best wishes for the wedding day, and I know the Chutes will be, too, when they get a chance to read this!

Harvey's wife posted on FB a couple of hours ago that "it's been a lovely day."  And as James reported, the weather apparently was fantastic!  More deets when I know them.

Betsy


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for the update, Betsy. I know we were all praying that Harvey was able to attend his daughter's wedding. It means so much to have your Dad there. So happy it happened.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Carrie said I could post a couple pics...
Harvey and his daughter Celeste after seeing her as a bride for the first time










The ceremony:










Carrie said Harvey is doing okay today but the whole family is "whooped" which is Southern for really tired. 

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

. That's tears of joy.


----------



## A Woman&#039;s Place Is In The Rebellion (Apr 28, 2011)

What a lovely day.  Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

No words. A beautiful moment and thank you for sharing, Betsy. Love and warm wishes to Harvey and family! Totally grasp concept of "whooped" I remember my own wedding being exhausting and not fun. I will encourage my kids to elope, lol. (My husband broke his ankle in three places two weeks before our wedding so he had surgery a week before and everything was on my shoulders. Stupid and young, I also refused most requests for help! Happy that Harvey had strength for such a special day!


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

So happy to see this. Thank you, Betsy, for posting pics!


----------



## My Dog&#039;s Servant (Jun 2, 2013)

What a beautiful day! What joy!

Thank you for posting, Betsy.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm staring at those gorgeous pictures through tear-blurred eyes. Thank you for posting them, Betsy. I'm so very glad that Harvey and his family have been able to share this wonderful day.


----------



## Gina Black (Mar 15, 2011)

What a glorious day! Thanks so much for sharing the pix.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the pics.  I'm so glad that it was a lovely day for them all.  x


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

The next prayer is that Harvey pulls a Buchwald.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2015)

Very sorry to hear this. 

My prayers to him and his family.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Darn. Should not have checked this thread in a coffee shop. <sniffle>


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you, Harvey, (and Betsy) for letting us share a moment that can bring us back to what is most important in life.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing the photographs, Betsy. What a wonderful family. The pictures brought tears to my eyes. That hug says it all. Harvey's very special. His daughter's joy at having him at her wedding clearly shines through in that photograph.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

YAY!!!

Thanks for sharing Betsy!


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

Tears of Joy- so thankful for such a beautiful day~ Continued prayers.


----------



## KGGiarratano (Aug 14, 2013)

I wiped away tears seeing those photos. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## PermaStudent (Apr 21, 2015)

Congrats to the bride and groom!  Wishing them both a lifetime of love, and so glad that everyone got to be there in person that day.


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm so glad to have seen these photographs. Yes . . . tears. But I'm so happy that the wedding day was a beautiful one.

Best thoughts to Harvey and his family going forward.


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing those pictures. Congratulations to the lovely couple and to the whole family.

Still thinking of you every day, Harvey.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Harvey, the photo of you hugging your daughter is one of the most moving and joyful photos I have ever seen.

I just found my way to this thread, to your update, and I am saddened and also deeply touched by the way in which you and your family are handling this difficult time. 

Like so many others posting here, I must say that KBoards—your house—has been an online home to me. You, Harvey, have had a direct and positive effect on my life. I thank you for that. And I also thank your family for keeping things going.

I wish you peace and love.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

First post in years, but wanted to stop by and offer many thanks for the time and efforts you've put into KB. It's obvious you've helped so many through this forum. Best to you and your family Harvey!


----------



## Clare W (Aug 13, 2015)

What beautiful, glorious photos. 

I'm new to this forum, but I've been bowled over by the amazing community spirit: people's generosity, experience and professionalism. I don't think I have ever been part of a forum quite like it before. All respect and thanks to Harvey for creating such a special place.

Clare


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

911jason said:


> First post in years, but wanted to stop by and offer many thanks for the time and efforts you've put into KB. It's obvious you've helped so many through this forum. Best to you and your family Harvey!


Glad you came by, Jason!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Thanks so much for sharing the photos, Betsy. Very touching. Continued prayers for Harvey and his family.


----------



## delly_xo (Oct 29, 2014)

Harvey, you've changed the face of indie publishing forever. Thanks so much for your contributions, and I was so glad to see these picture (thanks Betsy, for posting). xo. D


----------



## Clementine (Jun 12, 2015)

Those photos are so wonderful, and I'm incredibly thankful that Harvey was able to celebrate the day with his daughter. Thanks so much for posting photos. My best to the whole family. You seem like truly special folks.


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

How's he doing?


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

I was thinking of him last night and wondering the same thing. So glad you asked Fred.


----------



## Keith Soares (Jan 9, 2014)

That hug picture is priceless - thanks for sharing, Betsy, and many thanks and positive thoughts for Harvey and his entire family.
K.


----------



## Overrated (Mar 20, 2015)

I've been thinking of Harvey and his family. I am so pleased to see how lovely the wedding was. I sniffled and teared up all over the place when I saw the pic of him and his daughter.

Good thoughts to all.

Thanks for sharing the pics, Betsy.


----------



## KGGiarratano (Aug 14, 2013)

vrabinec said:


> How's he doing?


Harvey's wife, Carrie, writes a blog that she updates with news. Here's the link: http://www.carriesgonnawrite.blogspot.com/


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

Carrie, that blog is gutsy, and honest, and real, and transparent. You and your husbands story brought me to tears. Praying, and agreeing with all the prayers wrapped around you and your family.


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

KGGiarratano said:


> Harvey's wife, Carrie, writes a blog that she updates with news. Here's the link: http://www.carriesgonnawrite.blogspot.com/


Thank you.


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Thinking of you, Carrie. The blog explains that Harvey's now in a hospice facility rather than home hospice.


----------



## gonedark (May 30, 2013)

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018. I do not agree to the terms.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Crying and praying.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Totally not fair.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Thinking of you Harvey, Carrie, and family.


----------



## Indiecognito (May 19, 2014)

I haven't been around much and just saw this. Thank you, Harvey. This board has changed so many lives for the better. I'm so sorry for you and your family.
My thoughts are with you all.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

I just found this thread. I'm so sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Clementine (Jun 12, 2015)

I just saw the sad update to Carrie's blog. Best to his whole family, and all who loved him. 
RIP, Harvey. You are so well-loved and will be missed by many, including folks who never had the opportunity to meet you.


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

heartbroken for your precious family.


----------



## vlmain (Aug 10, 2011)

This is hearbreaking. My prayers are with his family and friends.


----------



## KGGiarratano (Aug 14, 2013)

Rest in peace, Harvey.


----------



## SidK (Jul 7, 2015)

Very sorry to hear about Mr. Harvey. Us new folks never had the opportunity to know of Kboard's founder but we are all grateful for this forum.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

I am so sorry for Carrie and your family's loss. 

Thank you for providing such a bright spot for so many authors who felt so alone on their journey.  (((Hugs))) to you and your family. Praying for peace for your family.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

I am so very sorry, Carrie and family. You too, Betsy and Ann, for I'm sure Harvey was your very good friend for a long time. He was a wonderful person -- such a calm, kind presence. So steady. He created an extraordinary place here, allowing hundreds (thousands?) of us to find new friends, new selves, new lives.

When I first found KB, I was was grieving a great job I knew I wasn't going to be able to keep and a great town I knew I'd have to leave. I was facing the loss of a career I'd spent thirteen years training to do and a forever move to a place I knew I'd never really feel at home. With the advice and support I found here, I was able to ameliorate those losses with a new identity, _writer_. That was such a gift. It's hard even to express how important it is to me, and how grateful I am -- to the moderators and all KB's members, but to Harvey above all others.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Rest in peace, Harvey. The world has lost a fine man.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

My thoughts and best wishes to Carrie and her family at this terrible time, and to everyone who knew Harvey here and called him friend. I wish I'd known him better.

And Harvey...thank you. With all my heart, thank you.


----------



## A Woman&#039;s Place Is In The Rebellion (Apr 28, 2011)

My condolences to Harvey's loved ones. It's a terrible loss for all of us.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Extraordinarily sorry to hear this news. Harvey was always a kind soul. My condolences to his family and my thanks for making Kboards such a welcoming community for writers and readers.


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

My condolences and prayers. RIP, Harvey. You were one of a kind.


----------



## dgrant (Feb 5, 2014)

My condolences to the family, and to the mods who worked so well with him. 

The world is a poorer place for his passing.


----------



## jlmarten (May 9, 2012)

So saddened to see this news. My deepest sympathy to Harvey's family, along with prayers that they will find comfort and peace in the midst of such an overwhelming loss.


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

Condolences and sympathy.  I'm so sorry for your loss.  :-(


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

My condolences to Carrie and the rest of his family and friends. I never met Harvey in person, but what he started here is something that will always be special and he has left such an amazing legacy to the indie community. RIP.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

My heart goes out to you Carrie, and your family. I only knew Harvey online, but the man I knew in that realm was kind and smart and generous and fine.

My deepest sympathy.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

As writers, we're all about words, but I have no words for this. My deepest sympathies to all your family, and heartfelt thanks to Harvey for this wonderful place he created.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Clementine said:


> I just saw the sad update to Carrie's blog. Best to his whole family, and all who loved him.
> RIP, Harvey. You are so well-loved and will be missed by many, including folks who never had the opportunity to meet you.


I am so sorry to hear this. Harvey was such a special person. I never met him, and yet his kind and supportive spirit here on KBoards touched me deeply. I'm so sorry, Carrie, to you and your family for your loss. Harvey will be deeply missed. I'm sitting here crying. Harvey made such a positive impact on all the lives of everyone here on KBoards. I'm so glad he made it to your daughter's wedding. The photos were beautiful.


----------



## 72117 (Sep 1, 2013)

Thank you so much, Harvey! You did so much for the community and went out of your way to help me, too. My condolences, hugs and prayers to the family.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey... A good man who will be missed. He made a difference in the world. Let us celebrate his life.










From our 25 Random Things thread, Harvey's post from Jan 2009:



Harvey said:


> I'll start!
> 
> 1. My favorite toy of all time is Lego. Not the new fancy pieces. Just bricks.
> 
> ...


----------



## elalond (May 11, 2011)

Clementine said:


> I just saw the sad update to Carrie's blog. Best to his whole family, and all who loved him.
> RIP, Harvey. You are so well-loved and will be missed by many, including folks who never had the opportunity to meet you.


So sad to hear that. He had such a positive impact on my life, even though I didn't know him personally. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Tricia O&#039; (Feb 19, 2013)

> 12. Reading is my comfort food.


Mine as well, Harvey. And, Kboards has been a gift and a teacher that has helped authors to provide millions of readers with more comfort food. Kudos to you and your family, for changing so many lives.

My condolences to Carrie, and your family.

Love and light to you on your journey to the next level.


----------



## Carborundorum (Jan 24, 2015)

My condolences to Harvey's family and friends. I hope you find comfort and peace.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

His spirit permeates this board...his board. He will always be here.

So many lives have been changed because of Harvey. Where would most of us be if Kboards had never existed? God bless you, Harvey. God bless your dear family.


----------



## Overrated (Mar 20, 2015)

My thoughts are with his family and loved ones. I am so sorry. I was hoping you all would have some more time together. 

Be at peace, Harvey. What a legacy you've left.


----------



## Penang (Jun 28, 2011)

What a tragic loss. My prayers are with Carrie, the girls, and their family.


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

Condolences to his family.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

What a sad loss. My thoughts are with his family.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Goodbye dear friend. My condolences to all his family and friends.


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

Deeply sorry to hear this news. My condolences to Harvey's loving family. These boards are an amazing and positive legacy . . .


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

So sad to hear this, but am happy he is at peace. 
I've always found these words wise and comforting.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this. My condolences to Harvey's family.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Such sad news. Harvey did so much for so many here on Kboards.


----------



## -alex- (Jul 12, 2011)

Condolences.

Again, Harvey, thank you for KB. You changed many, many lives.


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear of his passing. Terrible news. Your spirit will live on, Harvey.


----------



## K. D. (Jun 6, 2013)

Condolences.  
So sad to hear this. 


gesendet von meinem Galaxy S5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Usedtoposthere (Nov 19, 2013)

How proud he must have been to walk his daughter down the aisle. I'm so glad he was able to do that. 

My condolences to his family on his passing.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Oh, now, that photo just made me cry. RIP Harvey, and condolences to the family. I hope the community he created here and the good he's done will be some small consolation.


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

So sorry to hear this. He's left behind a tremendous legacy, which I hope will be some small comfort to his family in their sad loss.


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this. Harvey was so positive and gave so much. My condolences to his family.


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

I am very sorry to hear the news. It's a great loss for all of us.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Harry was indeed a light in our internet world for a time, and touched many souls. He will be greatly missed.


----------



## WDProsapio (May 22, 2015)

Thank you Betsy, for reposting the 25 Random things about Harvey. As a newbie, I had some sense of who Harvey was from the many supportive posts and other things on the thread I've seen that he touched.  But that post gave a sense of the loss.


In spanish we say "Lo siento" which means "I feel your pain." But it means so much more than the translation conveys.

Lo siento. God's speed, Harvey. 
...


Leaving the world a better place is a mighty legacy.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Very sorry to hear the news.

My thoughts and condolences go out to all his family and friends.  x


----------



## Nathalie Aynie (Nov 24, 2013)

So sorry to hear Harvey passed away. Many hugs to anyone in need.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Harvey was the kind spirit of Kboards.  I'm so sad and sorry.  Condolences to his wonderful family.


----------



## going going gone (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear this. My thoughts are with his family and friends.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm terribly saddened by this news. My condolences to Harvey's wife and girls. I'm so glad he was able to attend the wedding. Sending hugs to all of us here on KBoards. Thank you again, Harvey, for all you did for all of us.


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

Love to the Kboards family, moderators, and Harvey's family. I wish we could just have one large group hug! Xoxoxoxo

We will all miss Harvey.


----------



## Dee Ernst (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh, how sad. Carrie, your blog is lovely. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## ElHawk (Aug 13, 2012)

We will all miss him very much, and we have a lot to thank him for, as he founded this community that has helped so many people live their dreams.

My thoughts are with Carrie and the rest of Harvey's family today.


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> From our 25 Random Things thread, Harvey's post from Jan 2009:


Thank you for posting that, Betsy. It made me wish so much that I'd known him. Big hugs to you and Ann, and my thoughts are with his family.


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

My thoughts and prayers are with Harvey's family. Rest in Peace, Harvey. You touched so many lives.


----------



## xandy3 (Jun 13, 2010)

So sorry to hear about Harvey's passing.   My thoughts and prayers are with his family.


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Harvey. He was such a kind and patient soul.


----------



## elizabethsade (Feb 3, 2015)

He will be missed by everyone here. My sincere condolences to his family.

I loved the repost of the 25-things - I think that was a lovely addition to this thread.


----------



## James R Wells (May 21, 2015)

Earlier this year, Harvey told a story at our local writers group about the early days of KBoards. At the time there was very little activity and just a few members. One day Harvey was working on the site and he noticed a new member.  Yay!! 

He found his wife and told her the great news.

"Harvey," she said. "I'm not sure how to tell you this, but - it was me."

He told this with a kind of beautifully understated comedic timing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

James R Wells said:


> Earlier this year, Harvey told a story at our local writers group about the early days of KBoards. At the time there was very little activity and just a few members. One day Harvey was working on the site and he noticed a new member. Yay!!
> 
> He found his wife and told her the great news.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this--I enjoyed seeing the humor and affection and sharing they had with each other.

Betsy


----------



## LinaG (Jun 18, 2012)

JeanneM said:


> His spirit permeates this board...his board. He will always be here.
> 
> So many lives have been changed because of Harvey. Where would most of us be if Kboards had never existed? God bless you, Harvey. God bless your dear family.


This. A million times this. Rest in peace dear man.

Li


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this. My thoughts are with Carrie and his daughters as well as the rest of the Kboards family. RIP, Harvey. Thank you for all you did for this community.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

My heartfelt condolences to Harvey's devoted wife, his loving children, extended family, and friends. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Sincere condolences to Harvey's family and friends.  We will raise a glass to a life well lived.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

James R Wells said:


> Earlier this year, Harvey told a story at our local writers group about the early days of KBoards. At the time there was very little activity and just a few members. One day Harvey was working on the site and he noticed a new member. Yay!!
> 
> He found his wife and told her the great news.
> 
> ...


I love this! Thank you for sharing.

L


----------



## Lorena (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm so sorry. My thoughts are with you and all your family.

I lost my mom and dad in the same way and know that nothing that can be said can lessen the pain. But I was comforted when I saw all the people their lives touched, and that they were remembered with fondness.

I'm not been here for a long time, but this place help thousands of people to pursue their long-forgotten dreams (me between them) and make them true, inspiring others in their way. And that is and outstanding and amazing legacy that a person can leave, changing and bettering the lives of thousands forever.

Thank you.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

In a world where kindness can be so short in supply, Harvey was kindness itself. Always a gentleman, always gentle. My condolences to his family and friends/


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm very sad to hear this. Harvey was a pillar of this industry and community. I'm thinking of him and his family today.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

I was so saddened to read this last night I couldn't even think of anything to respond with. My heart and prayers go out to his family.

Thank you, Betsy, for sharing that post. His personality shone right through that post.


----------



## Cactus Lady (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm very sorry to hear this. My deepest sympathies to his wife and family, and my gratitude for what he did here on this forum.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I just saw this very sad news on a Facebook group about Kindle books and I'm in shock. Harvey started something incredible with this board and was always such a kind, gentle, class act - really, all of the moderators here are the same way. My condolences and prayers.


----------



## PhoenixS (Apr 5, 2011)

Most journeys end with so much undone. But because Harvey helped give new beginnings to us all, this part of his journey, at least, we can continue for him. Thank you, Harvey.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Just wanted to add my thanks and appreciation for what Harvey did. His kindness, intellect, and work ethic had an incredible and positive impact on the lives of so many. He will be deeply missed.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you for keeping us updated Carrie and Betsy. Carrie, it is so evident from his own writing that he was very proud of you. Please take care of yourself during this difficult time.


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

Rest in peace, Harvey. You will be missed.


----------



## NoLongerPosting (Apr 5, 2014)

This is such sad news. My sincere condolences to all of Harvey's family and friends.

Even though we never met, Harvey gave me and thousands of others the courage to pursue our dreams--a rare gift from a rare person. Rest in peace.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Another dear friend of mine recently passed away from cancer and in her final letter to friends and family, she challenged us to: "Ask yourself how the world will be better because of you."  When I think of Harvey, he answered that question.  The world is a better place because he was in it.  For me, he will be remembered as the grandfather of the indie movement.  Sure, Kindle and iTunes had to come along.  But the revolution never would have happened without these boards he created and he lives on in all of our successes.  He made a difference.  Kindly, thoughtfully, and with endless patience, he made a difference and he will be remembered.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

James R Wells said:


> Earlier this year, Harvey told a story at our local writers group about the early days of KBoards. At the time there was very little activity and just a few members. One day Harvey was working on the site and he noticed a new member. Yay!!
> 
> He found his wife and told her the great news.
> 
> ...


Lovely story! Thank you, James.


----------



## @Suzanna (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Sending my condolences to his family. Thank you for everything you've done for this community, Harvey.


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

This is such sad news. My deepest sympathies to his family.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

My deepest condolences to Harvey's family and friends.


----------



## wildwitchof (Sep 2, 2010)

I already miss you, Harvey. Rest in peace.


----------



## jackz4000 (May 15, 2011)

Sad I was to hear of Harvey's passing today. I did not know him well, but I could tell he was a kind, intelligent, and thoughtful man. A Good Man who has passed on to the next room. All here are a bit better because of Harvey and the spirit he created at KBoards. We shall miss him well. I salute you Harvey. RIP.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

RIP, Harvey, and thanks for all you did for all of us...


----------



## AmberDa1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Deepest sympathies to his loved ones.
Thank you & much appreciation to Harvey for all he accomplished.
Very sad news


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Vaya con Dios, amigo.


----------



## ilamont (Jul 14, 2012)

We raise a glass to you, Harvey. 

Thank you.


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

There are tears in my eyes for a man I have never met, but who has impacted my life for good. On to the next adventure, Harvey! And prayers and best wishes to your loved ones left behind.


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

RIP. Harvey will be terribly missed. I am so glad that he got to see some of the love and gratitude we have for him before he passed. And I am so grateful that he had the foresight to do whatever was needed to keep Kboards running smoothly in his absence.


----------



## AixenPixel (May 15, 2015)

He definitely left behind a legacy that will stay forver. Thanks Harvey


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

So sad to read this news. I'm very grateful to Harvey and to his creation of this community, which didn't start me toward self-publishing but certainly helped me see where my jump-in-blind approach had gone wrong. His lasting legacy through this site and the community he developed will forever be beyond measure. My thoughts are with his family and others who were close to him.


----------



## MGalloway (Jun 21, 2011)

So sorry to hear this. My condolences/thoughts/prayers to Harvey's family and friends. The existence of this website is proof that even one person can have a significant impact on the world.


----------



## Moist_Tissue (Dec 6, 2013)

RIP Harvey.


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

This forum is a wonderful legacy to leave behind. I'm so glad we got the opportunity to thank him for it. Such sad news. My thoughts are with Harvey's family.


----------



## Thisiswhywecan&#039;thavenicethings (May 3, 2013)

The indie world is a little less bright with the loss of someone who shined with such kindness and generosity. Condolences to Harvey's family and friends.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm very sad to read this. Rest in Peace, Harvey, and condolences to Harvey's family. You built a great community here, which will leave a lasting legacy.


----------



## Fictionista (Sep 14, 2012)

RIP Harvey. My deepest condolence to his family. 

Sent from my SGH-I527M using Tapatalk


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Too sad to type all my thoughts. Godspeed Harvey, you will be greatly missed


----------



## AA.A (Sep 6, 2012)

I can only say to his family.. Stay Strong, always stay positive
I was diagnosed with Cancer last year, did three surgeries within 45 days. Last month my yearly check up came clean. 
All the people here are wonderful, all I have learned was here. With due respect to everyone, I believe Harvey gave this place some weight. 
Thank you for that sir.


----------



## My Dog&#039;s Servant (Jun 2, 2013)

I didn't want to come. After the gift of those beautiful wedding pictures, I didn't want to know. But...

To the beautiful spirit of a beautiful man, and to the family who love him and have had to let him go. 

Much, much joy on your next adventure, Harvey, whatever that might be. You are one of the great ones who have made the world a better place by your gifts. Thank you.


----------



## Harvey Click (Oct 28, 2013)

Very sorry to read this. RIP, Harvey, and my sincere condolences to your family.


----------



## H.M. Ward (May 16, 2012)

This is so incredibly sad. Harvey was a great guy and will be forever remembered. He's one of the people who was kind to me when there were so few. Peace to you and yours. -Holly


----------



## baldricko (Mar 14, 2014)

Thank you, Harvey. Wonderful to see you were able to be present at your daughter's wedding. My condolences to your wife and children, to all your family. RIP.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ゴジラ said:


> My thoughts are with Harvey's family.
> 
> In times of grief, I always think back to my favorite poem:
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. It's lovely.


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

Betsy and Ann, just wanted to say thank you for still moderating when I am sure this is likely most difficult for you. I was not especially close to Harvey, but I have other online relationships that would devastate me to lose. I just wanted to add to the Thank You thread that your strength to still be here and help everyone means a great deal to me, too. And I have been working very, very hard to walk away more from contentious threads if only just as a small attempt to reduce moderating load. 

HUGS


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Harvey, you will be missed deeply! So heartbroken!

To the family and loved ones, my deepest condolences, love, and strength! Thank you, Harvey, for everything you've done here to make Kboards a bright, safe, warm environment for writers, and may you rest in peace.

Thinking of you with gratitude, always.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Elizabeth Ann West said:


> Betsy and Ann, just wanted to say thank you for still moderating when I am sure this is likely most difficult for you. I was not especially close to Harvey, but I have other online relationships that would devastate me to lose. I just wanted to add to the Thank You thread that your strength to still be here and help everyone means a great deal to me, too. And I have been working very, very hard to walk away more from contentious threads if only just as a small attempt to reduce moderating load.
> 
> HUGS


Thanks, EAW!

It's surreal for me. Because of the nature of online relationships, it's easy to feel like he's still at the other end of the Internetz. Harvey was the best boss I ever had (despite this being a volunteer job) and a truly good person. I was fortunate to get to meet his wife Carrie and his daughters Sarah and Hannah in person--and his daughter Celeste is an administrator here. I grieve for their loss.

As for moderating here, we will continue on, with the additional motto now of "WWHD?" (What Would Harvey Do?)

With the easy response, "Love all, moderate all," his personal text on his profile.

Thanks to everyone for their kind words and memories. The community here is awesome. *wipes tear*

Betsy


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, EAW!
> 
> It's surreal for me. Because of the nature of online relationships, it's easy to feel like he's still at the other end of the Internetz. Harvey was the best boss I ever had (despite this being a volunteer job) and a truly good person. I was fortunate to get to meet his wife Carrie and his daughters Sarah and Hannah in person--and his daughter Celeste is an administrator here. I grieve for their loss.
> 
> ...


Hugs, Betsy! And profound thanks to you and Ann and Celeste and Carrie and everyone else involved with this wonderful place, and continuing to keep it running! May it be around for a long, long time!


----------



## doolittle03 (Feb 13, 2015)

It's been said "If you build it, they will come." They might come--but encouraging them to stay and thrive in what you've built is what makes a legacy. God, I'm heartbroken. I just came back from a writer's retreat where I was telling the others about KBoards, started by a Canadian writer named Harvey and what an extraordinary place it was.  
Thank you, Harvey Chute. See you on the other side. xxoo


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, EAW!
> 
> It's surreal for me. Because of the nature of online relationships, it's easy to feel like he's still at the other end of the Internetz. Harvey was the best boss I ever had (despite this being a volunteer job) and a truly good person. I was fortunate to get to meet his wife Carrie and his daughters Sarah and Hannah in person--and his daughter Celeste is an administrator here. I grieve for their loss.
> 
> ...


What Besty said . . . . I never met him in real life, but feel like I knew him so well . . . . it's weird. And sad.  But, best as we know, Carrie intends to have things continue as they have . . . he had made sure all those sorts of legal arrangements were settled over the last couple of years. . . . . and so will we!


----------



## LinaG (Jun 18, 2012)

Elizabeth Ann West said:


> Betsy and Ann, just wanted to say thank you for still moderating when I am sure this is likely most difficult for you. I was not especially close to Harvey, but I have other online relationships that would devastate me to lose. I just wanted to add to the Thank You thread that your strength to still be here and help everyone means a great deal to me, too. And I have been working very, very hard to walk away more from contentious threads if only just as a small attempt to reduce moderating load.
> 
> HUGS


This. One of the reasons this place has not self destructed in the storms is your efforts at keeping us down to a dull roar on some topics. Thank you.

Li


----------



## KGGiarratano (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm so grateful that KBoards will continue. I'm appreciative for everything I have learned here. It gives me hope that my career as an indie will one day flourish and allow me to help provide for my family. Thank you, Chute Family.


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

So sorry to hear about his passing. My condolences to his family in this difficult time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, Carrie has posted to the forum here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,223137.0.html

Betsy


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Have only just read this thread and was devastated to learn of Harvey's passing  . Harvey was KBoards, and his presence was like a father watching over us. My condolences to his family.


----------



## Cheryl Douglas (Dec 7, 2011)

I just read this as well. So sad to hear of Harvey's passing. My thoughts and prayers are with his loved ones. I've been here since 2011, when I was anxious to learn all I could from all of the seasoned veterans here. Would not be where I am without KBoards, so I am very grateful to Harvey for all of his hard work and dedication to give all of us a place to learn and grow as writers.


----------



## sandarr (Mar 8, 2014)

My condolences to Harvey's family and friends in this difficult time.


----------



## J.J. Thompson (Aug 10, 2013)

I just checked this thread again, afraid of what I'd find. And tragically, I did. Harvey and KBoards were responsible for allowing me to learn and grow. They offered me the tools to become a full-time writer and that is something that I can never repay. RIP Harvey. Your legacy will live on and I assure you that that isn't a writer's hyperbole. To Harvey's family, friends and my fellow KBoarders, my deepest condolences.

J.J.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

I was aware Harvey had had medical treatments that last couple of years, but had no idea of the extent of the problem. Somehow I totally missed his entering hospice and his passing. We will all miss Harvey so much. He created a special world for us here and he was the axis on which it spun. Now his family will be the Atlas with this world on their shoulders. I'm glad they will be keeping KB alive. That is a great tribute to the legacy of his work. Thank you, Harvey, for all you have done for everyone and, most of all, for being our friend.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2015)

Does anyone know the family's preference insofar as flowers/donations/etc?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> Does anyone know the family's preference insofar as flowers/donations/etc?


That's on my list to ask Carrie...I'm expecting a donation to cancer research, as Carrie also lost her sister this year to cancer, but I'll find out.

Betsy


----------



## Marie Long (Jan 11, 2014)

My deepest condolences and thoughts to Harvey's family.
I hadn't met Harvey personally, but he was such an amazing person on these boards. Very polite, helpful, and an awesome admin. I bought his book the day it came out. He signed it for me and everything. His memories will be cherished forever.

If it hadn't been for Kboards, I would not have had the courage to self-publish, nor would I have been educated in the industry as much as I am now. I've met so many great authors here and made tons of friends in the process. So thank you, Harvey, and thank you, Kboards.


----------



## J. Dane Tyler (Jul 8, 2010)

All our heartfelt condolences to the family, from mine. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, I've been flitting in and out recently and have only just realised what's happened. Deepest condolences to Harvey's family and friends. May his legacy here go from strength to strength.


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

This is not what I expected to find when I clicked on this thread. Floored right now. I didn't know Harvey well, but the few times we talked he was always friendly and helpful. Kboards helped get me started on self-publishing, so I'll always be grateful. You're already missed, Harvey.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2015)

Rest in peace!


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

Such beautiful photos.

Deepest sympathies for the loss of a wonderful father and husband. We'll all miss him deeply at Kboards Harvey's House.

I haven't been here for a few days and just read Carrie's blog post: http://www.carriesgonnawrite.blogspot.com.au/



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Carrie said I could post a couple pics...
> Harvey and his daughter Celeste after seeing her as a bride for the first time
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey's family has posted his obituary:
http://molesfarewelltributes.com/tribute/details/1229/Harvey_Chute/obituary.html#tribute-start

Betsy


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm speechless by this news. I can't believe it. I'd been following the thread, and posted to let him know how much this place meant to me. I might have done it in one of my other pen names. Because of this place, I now have 3 pen names and write in three genres. 

I've got Kboards to thank for getting me into ebook self-publishing, and going the direction of writing romance. It is so sad to hear this, but I'm so thankful for the legacy he has left all of us. 

RIP Harvey, Father of Kboards. I'm going to miss your wit, your muse of ideas, and dedication to helping the Indie authors on this board. You are so missed.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

I am so sad!

Harvey was such a wonderful person and a tireless advocate for independent writers!

I am glad to be a part of the wonderful community he helped start.

Much love, Harvey!


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Good God.

I blinked and missed this whole event.

Life is like that sometimes. You have to keep your eyes wide open.

I barely knew Harvey - just through kboards - but just take a look around on this board and see this huge thriving community that was one man's dream.

Some folks lives are nothing more than a pebble thrown into a deep calm pool.

A few ripples and then nothing.

Other folks - like Harvey - dream in tsunami. They are a river running through the lives of so many people. Their deeds reach out to touch the lives of multitude. Harvey - you have a left a deep soled footprint in each of our souls here at kboards.

Godspeed to a good, kind man.


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

Somehow this thread slipped on past me. I'm so sad to hear the news. RIP, Harvey, and my deepest condolences to your family and friends.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

This thread popped up on the top of KBoards today. I just wanted to add that I think of Harvey every single time I check into KBoards, which is several times a day, and get teary-eyed. Harvey was always one of those kind souls whose memory continues to inspire me and so many other people. Such a wonderful person!


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

Just discovered this thread. I'm speechless, and so very, very sad. Rest in peace, Harvey.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh, gosh. I hadn't realized he'd passed. I'll miss him, as I know we all will. My thoughts and prayers to his family and loved ones.


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

Wow, just found out. So sorry to hear this. My deepest condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

Heart. Broken.


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm beyond sorry to hear about this. My deepest condolences to the family. How sad we will be without him, too. He created a 'home' for us on the web and we will always be grateful for that. My prayers are with his family.


----------



## Nancy_G (Jun 22, 2015)

A very nice man in the short time I dealt with him. I had placed an ad with him, and then asked if I could change it to a different one (new release to one with reviews), and he allowed it without charging me the extra. What a class act and that touched me. That's such a beautiful picture of him with his daughter on her wedding and made me cry. Deepest condolences to Harvey's family.


----------



## laserscanner (Jun 26, 2017)

Hey all. I hate to dig up old wounds like this but I decided to look up Harvey since I lost contact with him years ago after the other forum he founded, Zunerama, shut down. I'm so hurt to hear he passed away two years ago, makes me wish I bothered to look up this forum. My belated condolences to his family.

He was an amazing person when he ran Zunerama and gave a bunch of people the best website to talk about that now long forgotten device.


----------

